# Linux apps and XDarwin



## Chris Belwinds (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone been able to install Linux apps other than GIMP on XDarwin / Mac OS X? 

I would particularly be interested in Corel WordPerfect for Linux / Unix which seems to be an XWindows application that does not necessarily rely on KDE or Gnome to be installed. Any help or install advice will be greatly appreciated! 

Greetings,
Chris.


----------



## ladavacm (Apr 29, 2002)

Basically, only apps available in source can be executed on Darwin, unless somebody builds an emulation layer supporting non Darwing syscalls.

If such layer is available, then given the availability of all needed emulated system libraries, one can run PPC binaries.

Your CorelWord is a x86 binary.


----------



## googolplex (May 4, 2002)

If your looking for an xdarwin word processor get abiword. Its available through fink I think, and it might even be on versiontracker in package form.


----------



## chenly (May 6, 2002)

...AppleWorks 6.2.2 is WONDERFUL. I use it alongside InDesign 2.0 and have no complaints. It costs $79.00 US and does word processing, drawing, painting, database, and presentations. It's a perfect "quick and dirty" companion to the Adobe Design Collection; its support of the Photoshop file format is particularly useful.


----------



## xyz (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *If your looking for an xdarwin word processor get abiword. Its available through fink I think, and it might even be on versiontracker in package form. *



I got abiword working in no time using the following installers (all binaries):

X-Free86:
http://www.opensource.apple.com/projects/xonx/XInstall_10.1.sit

OroborOSX:
http://wrench.et.ic.ac.uk/adrian/software/oroborosx/OroborOSX-v0.8preview2.tar.gz

AbiWord:
http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/abiword/XAbiWord-1.0.1-2.dmg.gz


----------



## kilowatt (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Belwinds _
> *Has anyone been able to install Linux apps other than GIMP on XDarwin / Mac OS X?
> 
> I would particularly be interested in Corel WordPerfect for Linux / Unix which seems to be an XWindows application that does not necessarily rely on KDE or Gnome to be installed. Any help or install advice will be greatly appreciated!
> ...



Corel WordPerfect would only work if you could recompile it. The current version of Corel WordPerfect is for Linux on the x86 platform. There is currently no way to handle linux-style binaries compiled for x86. 

As far as I know, Corel has not open-sourced its word perfect. So for now, the answer is no.

*However*  if you take a gander to:
http://www.openoffice.org/
you will find a version of Open Office (formally Sun Microsystem's Star Office) compiled for Mac OS X to run under xdarwin. Open Office is fully compatable with M$ Office, and has a Power Point, Excel, and Word replacement.


----------



## jbh001 (Jul 22, 2010)

kilowatt said:


> Corel WordPerfect would only work if you could recompile it. The current version of Corel WordPerfect is for Linux on the x86 platform. There is currently no way to handle linux-style binaries compiled for x86.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but now that OSX is on an x86 architecture, does this still apply? Is there a way to get Linux WordPerfect 8.0 to run under Mac OS 10.6 without a recompile?


----------



## artov (Jul 24, 2010)

No, even if the CPU is the same, the operating system is not, so you cannot run programs built for the other operating system (unless there is some kind of support on the operating system, like lxrun on Solaris for Linux).

But, I guess if you have enough memory and disk on your Mac, you'd like to try install Linux to your computer. Easiest way is to use some virtual machine. There are several virtual machines for Mac. Some like Parallels, while I have VMWare Fusion. You might also like to check Oracle's VirtualBox (since its free). Onto the virtual machine, you can install what ever Linux you like and run WordPerfect there.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 24, 2010)

To expand on that point, one must realize that Mac OS X is not Linux.  Mac OS X is _UNIX_, which is much different from Linux (even though they smell and act similar).


----------



## ForestMars (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 for Sun's, oops I mean Oracle's Virtualbox. I've used several virtual machines under OS X with no problems. Don't know what the future roadmap is now that Oracle bought them, but currently very usable and stable. 

- Forest Mars


----------



## gothicfantasy7 (Dec 14, 2010)

jbh001 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but now that OSX is on an x86 architecture, does this still apply? Is there a way to get Linux WordPerfect 8.0 to run under Mac OS 10.6 without a recompile?



But, I guess if you have enough memory and disk on your Mac, you'd like to try install Linux to your computer. Easiest way is to use some virtual machine. There are several virtual machines for Mac




___________________
gothic fantasy art
Fairy Fantasy Art


----------

